# Javakacheln bei Hover



## Falouization (14. Jan 2013)

Guten morgen,

Ich möchte, dass wenn man mit der Maus auf meiner Homepage über eine Region fährt, dass dort einer von drei Grafiken erscheint, diese sollen mit Math random ausgewählt werden. Es sind kleine schraffuren. Die schraffuren sind im style sheet festgelegt.

Mfg.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (14. Jan 2013)

Na dann viel erfolg


[EDIT]... ich will mal nicht so sein:
http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html
und natürlich noch 
http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html[/EDIT]


----------



## SlaterB (14. Jan 2013)

falls JavaScript gemeint ist: Java != JavaScript


----------



## Falouization (14. Jan 2013)

Also ich wollte keine frage stellen, sondern Hilfe bei dem problem, mir ist bekannt, dass Java nicht gleich JavaScript ist, aber viele von euch können sehrwahrscheinlich auch das



---
Danke...


----------



## Tomate_Salat (14. Jan 2013)

Falouization hat gesagt.:


> sondern Hilfe bei dem problem



Hast du meinen 2ten Link gelesen? Schreibe konkret wo dein Problem ist, dann können wir dir auch versuchen zu helfen.



Falouization hat gesagt.:


> dass Java nicht gleich JavaScript ist, aber viele von euch können sehrwahrscheinlich auch das



Kenntnisse werden hier viele haben. Der Hinweis wurde aber deswegen angebracht, da du in einem JS-Forum schneller und ggf. qualifiziertere Hilfestellungen bekommen kannst ;-). Poste vllt einfach mal dein Problem + Lösungsansätze und vllt findet sich dann ja doch ein Helfer.


----------



## Evil-Devil (15. Jan 2013)

Wie sehen diese Regionen aus? Hast du eine ImageMap oder sind das DIV/SPAN Elemente? Ansonsten musst du lediglich auf das onMouseOver Event reagieren und deine Funktion ausführen die entsprechend die CSS Klasse für den Bereich setzt. An sich eine einfache Sache.


----------



## Falouization (18. Jan 2013)

Es hat sich erledigt: 


```
<div id="malkasten">
<script Language="JavaScript">
var size = 20
var border = 2
var i = 0
var x = (740/size)*(100/size)
while (i < x) {
* document.write('<div class="mpx mpx_off" id="px_dr_' + i + '" onMouseOver="var r=Math.floor(Math.random()*3)+1;this.setAttribute(\'class\', \'mpx mpx_dr_\' + r);this.setAttribute(\'className\', \'mpx mpx_dr_\' + r)" onclick="this.setAttribute(\'class\', \'mpx mpx_off\');this.setAttribute(\'className\', \'mpx mpx_off\')"></div>')
i++
}
</script>
<div style="clear:both;"></div>
</div>
```

Trotzdem vielen dank.


----------



## Gast2 (18. Jan 2013)

Falouization hat gesagt.:


> Also ich wollte keine frage stellen, sondern Hilfe bei dem problem, mir ist bekannt, dass Java nicht gleich JavaScript ist,


sehr schön

[DUKE]Guten Morgen Herr Bäcker, ich hätte gerne 200g Kalbsleber.................[/DUKE]


----------

